# Rusty looks to have eggs in mouth



## T. I. L. L. Z (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi people can you please help. I have noticed our one and only rusty has been sat in the top left corner of the tank a majority of the time. At feed time it acts as if it wants to feed but doesn't actually eat anything. Tonight I have noticed the 'throat' is large and the mouth isn't really opening as usual. I'm wondering what species/genus etc could be compatible to spawn with?!? Anyone know please


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Any other mouthbrooder in the tank. Mbuna, peacock, hap, etc.

The fact that the fish is lurking under the surface means she is being harassed. For her safety and health, you should isolate her if you can.


----------



## T. I. L. L. Z (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes, we have 12 of what we believed to be different cichlids. Of those we have two peacocks one of which I would say is too small and immature yet and we have a hap. All these are unknown genders. Yes we have already sorted a place to isolate. So is it likely that peacocks and haps can spawn with a rusty?


----------



## T. I. L. L. Z (Oct 11, 2019)

It's not a worry to deal with this, just a shock as we hoped we had mainly juveniles (I know are difficult to sex at a young age)and mainly males. I would just like to know roughly what could have spawned with a rusty and to make sure we give her the best care if this is the case that she is in deed carrying...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It would be more likely that another mbuna would spawn with a rusty, but if she was the only available female, any male would spawn with her. What are the species of all the fish in the tank? Who is the tank boss?

Are all the fish in the tank from Lake Malawi?

First most likely would be another mbuna. Second most likely would be a hybrid that was part mbuna. Least likely but still entirely possible would be a hap or a peacock.


----------



## T. I. L. L. Z (Oct 11, 2019)

They're all lake Malawi, mbuna, possible mbuna hybrid, hap and peacocks. All purchased as juveniles and all appeared to be male with a couple questionable. The boss of the tank atm we believe to be a zebra cross. We are monitoring her closely and the keeping an eye on the others as they grow too. Thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You may not want to keep the fry unless you can raise all of them (expect about 20 fry) expect for their 8 year life span. You could strip the fry into the tank and let nature take it's course.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I do what DJ said , just let nature take it's course. I can never get the moms out and into another tank and gave up trying. Now I just let it happen. The problem is...A few always make it and now my tank is way full of rusties. I also have three more fry that survived a recent one and are growing out in the rock crevices.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The problem is that this mom is being harassed... lurking under the surface...she needs to be removed so she and the other fish don't start getting sick.


----------

